# What do you focus on for DEFENSIVE handgun shooting?



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 3, 2006)

Target?

Front site?

Something else?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 3, 2006)

I know we've talked about this before, but I thought a poll might be interesting.

In the past I would have said front site without hesitation, but after real world experience, I have to go with target.

I put other in there 'cause I've seen some other methods.  Such as focus on the silhouette of the gun in hand.  Don't have any experience with it 'cept trying it out on my own, and I did not have good results with it.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 3, 2006)

For defensive purposes, it could go with either the front sight or the target.  My reasoning:

At defensive shooting distances (10 meters or less), even if the target were somewhat out of focus, as long as you keep the front sight on the center of mass, then that's good enough for combative purposes.  

For longer handgun ranges, then it's no question: front sight.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 3, 2006)

For defensive purposes... I'm gonna do like I do skeet shooting. Watch the target and when the barrel covers the target; BANG-BANG!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 3, 2006)

For defensive purposes I am going with the Target as well!  Now at a longer distance I would go with the front site.  However, I would not use a handgun at long distances!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 3, 2006)

If you have the ability to choose at the moment always go with a "front sight press". If you are too close it wont matter anyway, you will point and shoot. Thats why you should train in all methods.


----------



## AzQkr (Sep 3, 2006)

Threat focused, of course. Thats the forums name I own, can it be any other way for defensive handgun? Not if you want to get your defenisve rds on threat IMO.

We draw and shoot from behind the curve, the other has made us go to guns and been the initiator of the action. As such, if we are as fast as they are, we lose, they started first.

Gotta make up the time or possibly take a rd before we can get on them with our own. Guy with the first shot on threat stands the best chance of coming out of the altercation standing. 

Quick Kill threat focused skills allow the speed and accuracy to get on them, make up the time we've lost [ unless we are so far behind the curve no speed increase would do it ], and takes advantage of ones natural abilities.


Brownie


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 4, 2006)

At close range (10 yards or less) I focus on the target and fire when the gun comes up into my peripheral vision.  I'm aware of the sights but don't really use them to aim.  At longer ranges, or if I have time to make a more precise shot, I'll use the sights.


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 7, 2006)

I voted other...meaning I would suggest focusing on surviving and stopping the threat. Whether you follow target focus or front sight focus or go back and forth between the two, if you can focus on what you need to do, the rest should take care of itself if you've put the time in.

Its kind of like asking if you would A) punch someone in the face or B) kick them in the groin in a defensive situation...it really depends on the situation.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree. IMO, its the realism of the training that matters over any specific technique and in the real world sometimes you are going to point shoot if you "want to" or not. There may be other times whan you realize that you can see that front sight. And if you can, you probably should be using it, because IMO aiming, WHEN POSSIBLE, is always better.


----------



## AzQkr (Sep 9, 2006)

In a sudden encounter where you are behind the curve and reacting to the threat, you'll be hard pressed to go to sights.

If you are in front of the curve and saw a potential problem and were prepared to draw, had the time to set yourself to go, you are being proactive and likely will have the time to use fsp or something similiar depending on your training.

Reactive under time and pressure to get rds on threat=threat focused
Proactive/offensive shooting under less time constraints and pressure=fsp

Those are general guidelines to train for. If you are startled and under stress and time constraints in a deadly encounter, the SNS and autonomic BAR will likely not allow you to focus in the near [ the sights/gun ] but at the threat further away. 

Learn both, work with the bodies natural reaction to highly stressful situations of life and death and you stand a better chance of surviving gthe encounter.

SNS= Synaptic Nervous System
BAR= Body alarm response
FSP= front sight press

Research the net for BAR and SNS effects under combat stress, you'll understand a lot more about what you are and are not capable of performing in these situations.

Brownie


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2006)

Target..An oldtime copper taught me how to shoot using this method, I shall be forever grateful...


----------



## whitedragon_48 (Sep 24, 2006)

Those of us who actually been under fire know the wonders of "Point Shooting". That means that you shoot where you finger points. Its more natural and instinctive. This method requires you to focus on your target and your body will point in that direction. For targets at longer distances and if you have the luxury of cover, you can use your sights, but since most confrontations involving firearms are relatively close, "Point Shooting" works great. Just double or triple tap him.


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2006)

whitedragon_48 said:


> That means that you shoot where you finger points. Its more natural and instinctive.


 
Yep..That was how I was trained....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 24, 2006)

Same here!


----------

